# Prickly Moses Red Ale



## maxymoo (22/7/11)

I just tried a stubbie of prickly moses red ale at the northcote social club, I thought it was really good, like an extra yummy kilkenny (i suppose they're both irish red ales?!). Does anyone else notice a sort of "Belgian ale" fruity nose to this style of beer which you don't get so much in English or American pale ales?


----------



## Jace89 (22/7/11)

It's an enjoyable beer mate!
I go to the northcote often, I'd go alot more but they have shit beer on tap....such a shame cool pub!


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/12)

tried tonight. Ok beer
meets style guidelines.
Had to let it warm up a lot to get any roast barley (ie about 12C or more). Little light on malt backbone and body IMO. Also a little too clean. The only thing I could fault is a faint Tate reminiscent of cub or almost POR. Not a big flavour but something was lingering in the background. 

Not a bad little beer or Irish red but certainly room for improvement.


----------



## jimi (29/5/12)

I haven't had this in a while and last I spoke to Luke they were thinking about changing their yeast to one that I feel tends to finish a little sweet. I'm not sure of if they have or not and therfore can't comment on how this is tasting at present, but it might it might explain the less roast taste. That said in the past its been a beer that certainly leans on the softer side and has the perception of a more restrained use of roast. The other local brewery in Forrest is a quite a bit different. With their red the roast is way out in front and not nearly as soft. Forrest's red is a lot drier as a result. I like both, but probably prefer the Otway version
I like having a red on tap but my personal versions of them tend to be part scot 80 / part irish reds and not too clinical to either style.


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/12)

jimi said:


> I haven't had this in a while and last I spoke to Luke they were thinking about changing their yeast to one that I feel tends to finish a little sweet. I'm not sure of if they have or not and therfore can't comment on how this is tasting at present, but it might it might explain the less roast taste. That said in the past its been a beer that certainly leans on the softer side and has the perception of a more restrained use of roast. The other local brewery in Forrest is a quite a bit different. With their red the roast is way out in front and not nearly as soft. Forrest's red is a lot drier as a result. I like both, but probably prefer the Otway version
> I like having a red on tap but my personal versions of them tend to be part scot 80 / part irish reds and not too clinical to either style.


Prob pretty apron with ur comments. In my experience yeast is a big player in this style. 
It's not a bad beer. Pretty clinical example of style. 
You'd be happy to drink it all night if u were out. I just recon my Irish red is better. . Nice clean beer. Nothing not to be happy about. No faults.


----------



## JDW81 (29/5/12)

maxymoo said:


> I just tried a stubbie of prickly moses red ale at the northcote social club, I thought it was really good, like an extra yummy kilkenny (i suppose they're both irish red ales?!). Does anyone else notice a sort of "Belgian ale" fruity nose to this style of beer which you don't get so much in English or American pale ales?



I've had it a couple of times and thought it was ok. It seemed to be lacking something, but I couldn't put my finger on what it was. I'd happily have a session on it, but I'm with citymorgue on this one, I'd prefer to drink my irish red.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/5/12)

I've not yet had a 'wow' 'Irish Red' (please excuse multiple and consequent scare quotes) ...the only decent ones I've tasted have been homebrew hybrids made to no particular 'style' (style - certainly something I'm spurning more and more over the last few months and approx 15 AG brews - but this is a different argument/dilemma)...I enjoyed Caffreys years ago and I don't mind monteiths Celtic but the 3 stubbies I had of this (PM red) were ridiculously mediocre. I thought it lacked malt, it screamed bland/neutral us05 or similar cool fermented yeast and did nothing for me except remind of a beer that I made that I didn't like much.....but at least mine had 50gms styrians at flameout to give it something to hang on to. No disrespect to PM, I loved their 2011 saison and I thought they had the beer of the day at the Ballarat beer fest (not the frickin blueberry thing, the AIPA). I've done the 'better red than dead' recipe here a few times with variations I think it only comes to life with low carbonation and pulled through a hand pump. Either this is a difficult style or I'm just not a fan of it (prepared to accept either/both of those possibilities)....


----------



## brettprevans (29/5/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I've not yet had a 'wow' 'Irish Red' (please excuse multiple and consequent scare quotes) ...the only decent ones I've tasted have been homebrew hybrids made to no particular 'style' (style - certainly something I'm spurning more and more over the last few months and approx 15 AG brews - but this is a different argument/dilemma)...I enjoyed Caffreys years ago and I don't mind monteiths Celtic but the 3 stubbies I had of this (PM red) were ridiculously mediocre. I thought it lacked malt, it screamed bland/neutral us05 or similar cool fermented yeast and did nothing for me except remind of a beer that I made that I didn't like much.....but at least mine had 50gms styrians at flameout to give it something to hang on to. No disrespect to PM, I loved their 2011 saison and I thought they had the beer of the day at the Ballarat beer fest (not the frickin blueberry thing, the AIPA). I've done the 'better red than dead' recipe here a few times with variations I think it only comes to life with low carbonation and pulled through a hand pump. Either this is a difficult style or I'm just not a fan of it (prepared to accept either/both of those possibilities)....


I will post recipe that I won third at vicbrew 2 years ago with stale hops. It's a cracker.


----------



## Wolfman (29/5/12)

Post away brother!


----------



## JDW81 (30/5/12)

Wolfman said:


> Post away brother!



+1. I'm going through a red ale phase at the moment, and am trying to get my hands on as many different recipes and styles as I can.


----------



## brettprevans (2/6/12)

Wolfman said:


> Post away brother!


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry919567


----------

